# Blown head gasket or what????



## qzoeller (Jan 26, 2015)

I have an International 464 with the 3 cyl diesel. Getting ready to use it, checked the oil and it is overfill, grayish in color. Radiator coolant is low also. So I assume head gasket. Tractor has been sitting in the shop for over a year as I fixed other things on it. Not sure if this happened during last usage or when I fired it up to get ready to use it now. I guess I pull the head to see if I can see a bad gasket? Any help or advice appreciated.


----------



## kevingweq (Jan 21, 2015)

Pull the oil pan down and pressurize the cooling system , this will tell you if it is a sleeve leaking , 

you will not have this opportunity after you pull the head , Do you know if engine has wet sleeves or 

dry ?? If nothing shows up from below ,pull the injectors and turn the engine over by hand , you are looking for 

water on top of the piston or possibly a pinhole in the sleeve that was covered by the piston before you turned the engine 

Good Luck 
Kevin


----------



## qzoeller (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks.
Not sure on wet or dry sleeves, mentions both in the manual but doesn't say which.
The manual also has a leak test procedure to determine where leak is.
Says to drain oil and antifreeze, disconnect radiator hoses and block on engine side, remove valve cover, inspection cover. oil pan. It says to fill engine block with water, attach air line with pressure regulator to water drain in cylinder block. Pressurize to 30 psi and look for leaks. 
Can you really do this with water????


----------



## kevingweq (Jan 21, 2015)

Most leaks will show up with much less pressure than 30psi ,Much more convenient to pressurize the system intact , I would put their method on the back burner in case nothing shows from a 5-20psi test


----------



## qzoeller (Jan 26, 2015)

Could you explain/walk me through how to go about this? I not sure how to go about pressurizing the radiator. Thanks.


----------



## kevingweq (Jan 21, 2015)

They make special kits that are available at NAPA or other parts suppliers etc, They may even loan them out 
Called "radiator and cooling system pressure tester" consists of a hand pump with built in gauge a small
rubber hose with a adapter that goes on in place of your radiator cap , Pump it up to about 8-10 psi 
and check for leakage ,very simple and convenient , with your oil pan dropped it will be very easy to spot any 
leaking sleeves from underneath, If you have a blown headgasket ,cracked block,cracked head etc. It is a crapshoot where your 
coolant is going to leak , Good idea to pull the valve cover and injectors , sometimes with the system pressurized
you can actually here the coolant leaking (peeing) into a cylinder , with the valve cover off you can see leaks into the 
crankcase (doubtful but possible) with injectors out you can see which cylinder shoots coolant out when you spin
the engine over , Good luck post back glad to help 
Kevin


----------



## qzoeller (Jan 26, 2015)

Awesome. Thanks for the information, that is a great help.


----------



## kevingweq (Jan 21, 2015)

One more tip, If you get hold of a pressure tester and it does not have the proper adapter for your radiator neck, you can buy rubber freeze/frost plugs in virtually any size you need , they can be easily adapted to your tester ,they work well because they have a taper and you can seat them in the neck ,


----------



## qzoeller (Jan 26, 2015)

Got started on it. Had oil pan and valve cover off. Didn't see anything top or bottom. Guess I'll take the injectors loose and the cover on the right side of the engine where that vent tube thing is tomorrow or next time.


----------



## qzoeller (Jan 26, 2015)

I assume to take the injectors loose you remove 2 bolts that attach it to the head?
How do you turn the engine over manually?


----------



## kevingweq (Jan 21, 2015)

once the injectors are out ,you will have no compression , turn engine with fan , have you taken the exhaust manifold off yet ???

What did the oil look like ?? was the oil pan full of coolant ??? did you pressurize ??? Can you take some pictures and post them 

or send them to me somehow ???


----------



## qzoeller (Jan 26, 2015)

I have the oil pan and valve cover off, nothing else. Got a pressure kit from autozone and pressurized to 25 psi. I have some visible seepage coming from that old radiator. I have had it pressurized for over 24 hours. It is still at 17 psi now. I think the pressure loss is from the radiator and leveled out after it dropped.
If there was leakage somewhere wouldn't it continue to slowly drop. I don't see anything. What do you think?
I don't know what would make the oil look like that. One thing I did read is they can condensate if they sit a long time. I would have thought at some point I looked at the oil, but maybe doing other things to it I didn't.
What's your email. I can send a couple of pictures of oil I caught in a jar.


----------



## kevingweq (Jan 21, 2015)

No need to disassemble any further , Clean things up ,clean oil pump screen, set the valve clearances ,new gaskets , put it back together ,
lets make it run, We need to do more investigating , it is possible something else is contaminating the oil , possibly fuel ,


----------



## qzoeller (Jan 26, 2015)

You want to see pictures? give me your email and I can send.
What would be the deal if it is diesel?


----------



## qzoeller (Jan 26, 2015)

I think I may know what is going on. There was no oil pan gasket on this thing. Do you think rain would run down the side of the block and then seep into the seam between block and pan?


----------



## qzoeller (Jan 26, 2015)

My last observation was incorrect, there was a gasket. Got it back together and ran it a little bit. I have to fix the radiator seam leaking somehow. I guess the pressurization caused that seem to separate.


----------



## kevingweq (Jan 21, 2015)

Did the tractor sit outside for any length of time ??? , the oil pictures you sent me "seem"to indicate fresh water contamination 

Sorry for late reply lots of snow up here in the northeast :dazed:

Can you include a little history of the tractor with your answer , Did you just buy it ?? owned it forever ? ran great a month ago ??? Etc etc


----------



## qzoeller (Jan 26, 2015)

I did sit out for years after my father in law passed. It belonged to him for a long time. My mother in law gave it to me.
The clutch was out when I got it so I put in a new one. Used it some to put in a food plot after that. Been slowly fixing various things, leaks, etc. It did sit out for a while here when I didn't have room in shop. I don't know how it could have gotten in there. It didn't have a muffler but there was a short piece of pipe turned down and out. I have read where they can condensate when sitting a long time. There was moisture drops on inside top of valve cover when I removed it. I wouldn't expect that problem here in central Texas.
I am going to try to solder that radiator seam and get it out and drive it. My father in law stuck a radiator in there that didn't belong at some point, butchered the front end all up. I would like to correct all that sometime too.
I really appreciate all your help.
Thanks, Quintin


----------

